# Rays?



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm new to the area, stationed at the NAS and moved to the west end of Gulf Breeze. Anyone know any areas around here that we could wade at night to get some rays?

I need some shark bait badly, I tag and release all catches.

Thanks!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

what good is a ray going to do you for shark bait if you tag and release all catches??? i see rays just about anywhere there is a sandy bottom


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I tag and release all the sharks, not the rays.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Ohh...thats what i figured but when it said "all catches" i wasnt sure


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought "all catches" meant all catches. oke



j/k. welcome to the maddness.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, ok ok. I guess my initial post was open to interpretation. Besides they're not likely to live through the whole catching/stabbing experience, and for sure not once they're released with a couple 20/0 circles in them.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

its all good...i was just giving you a hard time...welcome to the forum :letsdrink


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you! If this is any indication, then I think I am going to enjoy being a member.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the jungle
We've got fun 'n' games
We got everything you want
Honey, we know the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey
We got your disease

With a name like Sharker I am sure you will be molested by Team Chunky Love.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm going tonight. Northwest winds today switching to southwest tonight. I'm thinking the southeast side of the bay bridge or the 399 bridge would be calm. Any input on which would be best?

Its either that or the bay side where the Fort Pickens starts, but that might still be rough and dingy from the Northwest winds.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not a big shark fisherman but any of those places would probably be alright. The Gulf side right where the road is closed headed to Ft. Pickens is known as chicken bone beach. There is a big get together Saturday Aug 16th. It is posted in forum bashes and get togethers. Those guys shark fish all the time. You should get up with them. I have never met them but I hear they are a really good group of guys. I am thinking about heading out there. Here is the link. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic155453-12-1.aspx


----------

